# Electric Bed on Burstner i821 Elegance



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

We really love our new Burstner Elegance. It really is the best looking motorhome I have ever owned and full of all sorts of bells and whistles. Some are just completely OTT in my opinion. One of them being the electrical lowering and raising of the front bed.

This leads me to my question; Has anybody adjusted the limit switches on the bed. We had a friend stay with us for a couple of nights. The first time this bed has been used and now find the bed does not raise to the correct hight. It stops about 10cm short. This is noticable as the trim on the bed is the same as the cabinets and it is designed to flow.

I could take it back to the dealer, but thats a 400mile round trip. If it's only a case of adjusting the limit switch I am more than capable of doing that.

Anyone had to do this????

Stewart


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Hello,
> 
> We really love our new Burstner Elegance. It really is the best looking motorhome I have ever owned and full of all sorts of bells and whistles. Some are just completely OTT in my opinion. One of them being the electrical lowering and raising of the front bed.
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart,
You have to reset - by holding both the up and down switches.. the bed will go to the very top of its limit (it will look as though it has gone too high) but will then settle back to the correct position.

Hope this helps,

Janice.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Janice,

I did see mention of this in the manual. I will give it a try in a few weeks when I get back.

Really love the van, it is certainly different. 

Hope you are having as much fun with yours!

Stewart


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://showroom.southdownsmotorcara...g-special-edition-motorhome-n1740-2029-0.html

I was having a nose Stewart and no wonder your so thrilled.
I bet you cant wait now to get back to the UK to have another trip out.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

locovan said:


> http://showroom.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/new-burstner-elegance-i-821g-special-edition-motorhome-n1740-2029-0.html
> 
> I was having a nose Stewart and no wonder your so thrilled.
> I bet you cant wait now to get back to the UK to have another trip out.


Hi Mavis,

Just to prevent confusion with regard to the Electric Bed, which I believe has only been installed in the revised 2010 models and the 2011 models.

Here is a link to the model the same as mine and the one with the electric front bed.

Yes...you are right, I can't wait to get home again, but that's always the case regardless of which van I own :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://showroom.southdownsmotorcara...-elegance-i-821g-motorhome-n1810-2414-0.html#

Stewart


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats the same as Sonesta's (Sue and Gilbert) I call it her Gin Palace so glamorous :lol: :lol:
She has Twin beds though and I said how do you get up there and she said run and jump-- and then she showed me the staircase where it was hiding :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stewart, 

As you know and as Mavis points out, we have got the same van as you (or should I say we will have when our replacement arrives from Germany) and we had a similar problem when we first got ours! We were showing some friends how the electric bed worked and it just wouldn't go back to it's correct position! We thought it had malfunctioned but after playing about with it, we discovered how to reset it, and it was in exactly the same way as Janice has described and thankfully, much to our relief, that did the trick!

You are quite right the Elegance is a super van and we really miss ours and we just cannot wait now to get the replacement and enjoy such luxury and comfort again. Only negative we can find is the length and after driving around in a shorter van for the past few weeks, we do rather enjoy being that bit more versatile when it comes to parking and wildcamping. I suppose it's swings and roundabouts with motorhomes though isn't it and there are always compromises in whichever van you choose but who knows - maybe, one day we will find the absolute perfect van for us! 

Hope you sort the bed out but I'm sure it will be fine and it will turn out to be exactly the same problem.

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well talk of the devil :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mavis - I must be psychic cos I got an overriding urge to log into MHF! My inner senses must have heard my name being mentioned! Ha Ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The "Gin Palace" is getting a new name when she finally arrives and she will be known as "The Jallopy" How she got rechristened is a funny and comical story and is all to do with a rather eccentric and quirky, character who was a local writer whom I met in a tea room/bookstore in Woodhall Spa. I will tell you all about it the next time I see or speak to you.

Hope you and Ray are keeping well and life is being kind to you?

Love Sue xxx


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Thanks Janice,
> 
> I did see mention of this in the manual. I will give it a try in a few weeks when I get back.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes we have had a lovely time in our van. Been to France for the last 3 weeks, it travels lovely so smooth and quiet. No problems at all with the length of the van. Also had quite a few people peering in the van whilst we were in the reception of a site - just like you would at a motorhome show.  (we kept laughing about the "curious glances" that it said about in the brochure. A few people asked to have a look inside, which we didn't mind..my husband was getting fed up with all the attention we got when we pulled up on a site. :roll: (I think he liked it really)

we also got searched at Dunkerque - even the custom man said how plush it was (and he didn't realise it had a double floor... could have had loads in there). 

Can't wait to go away again. 8)

Janice


----------

